# Are there any correlations between MBTI types & Smiley use?



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Or is that more of an age thing?

- What's your type?
- How often do you use smileys?
-When and where? e.g. only in instant messaging, and infrequently on forums or message boards, or only when drunk.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Im ESFP I use the tounge one mostly and the smile somtimes the kitten or ninja. I use it everywhere accept offical documents. Im 16.
I think so some types might not use at all and think there to childish e.c.t.


----------



## dre_day9 (Oct 23, 2013)

As an INTJ, I use all the smileys every other sentence. Most often the smileys do not reflect my true emotions, but are used to make me seem approachable and interested in the conversation. If I write a sarcastic comment or joke, smileys are a must. I use them in all informal situations, like instant messaging.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

The closest thing to an emoticon I use on a regular basis is typing \_ in video games. For the uninitiated, it's a chair and it means "take a seat." I don't really talk trash like some people do, but if I make a play that amuses me and/or someone screws up horribly, I think it's succinct enough to make a point without being too rude or obnoxious.


----------



## Chascoda (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm an INFP, and I use , :3 and XD the most. Like @dre_day9 said, they're mostly to make me more approachable or to hint at sarcasm... sarcasm never travels well over the internet.


----------



## IntoTheBlue (Jul 13, 2013)

I use a smiley 
Because I hardly smile in real life and others interpret it as serious or angry

IxTP or SLI or 5w6


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

INFJ = always use emotions :-D O 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

INTJ

Occasionally, if I think they're needed to soften the smartassery, or if the thread's a bit touchy and I don't want to risk a misunderstanding.

Used them a lot more when I was younger. I was goofing around a lot more back then, too, which had something to do with it.


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, like several other posters said, I often use it to soften my tone or to try and make certain my intended tone comes across appropriately.

I'mma ENTP.

I try not to overuse 'em if they're not necessary. 
But ohmygod when I'm drunk?

I become like this: ♪ ♪ ♪ ＼（＾∀＾）メ（＾∀＾）ノ♪ ♪ ♪

Yes.... THIS: ♪ ♪ ♪ *＼（＾∀＾）メ（＾∀＾）ノ *♪ ♪ ♪


----------



## The Antique Beast (Nov 11, 2012)

INFJ.

I never use them. Perhaps I should use them more.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

INFP
I never use forum owned smileys, mainly ones that you have to type out like :3 XD :> >.>;; etc. The xD is mainly used if I'm laughing at something though.
Everytime I'm on IM and forums *shrugs* helps to convey feelings better.


----------



## Ruru (Mar 9, 2013)

INTJ 
I used them in every conversation that needed it even my face is hard as a stone. Using periods all the time won't deliver and good humor. Most of the time i use this one  and the number of ) is usually the level of how entertained I am e.g ))))))


----------



## Becker (Oct 19, 2013)

These are the problems our generation is concerned with...smileys. Why isn't there a cure for cancer yet? Oh.


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

ISTJ

I use  and XD as well as  and :| (among others).

I sometimes come across as harsh without them, so I occasionally throw one in there for the heck of it.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Choice said:


> Or is that more of an age thing?
> 
> - What's your type?
> - How often do you use smileys?
> -When and where? e.g. only in instant messaging, and infrequently on forums or message boards, or only when drunk.


- 17yo INFP.
- Frequently.
- I only use them when I'm in a decent mood (happy doesn't even factor into my vocabulary anymore unfortunately), and it depends on who I'm talking to. I change how I type based on how comfortable I am with someone. Mostly used on Facebook chat as that's where I send/receive messages the most. I tend to use:

;\ (it's one of those suspicious/shifty faces)
xD
D:
:L
d:
xP
:s / s:
:S / S:
:3 / 3:
:c / c:
:C / C:

the most.


----------



## Manamanah (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm INFP. I only use  and .


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I use  :| :/ :0    XD... I went through a phase where I would drop a lot of kirbies in my texts also. (>'.')> <('-')> (>^-^)>

I agree with the people who said that smilies soften up text, as they really do. Text-based conversations have so many limitations, and it can be difficult to convey emotions and subtleties. Emoticons can do some of the heavy lifting in those kinds of scenarios. (>^.^)>


----------



## octocat (Mar 1, 2013)

I worry often about how text can come across in conversations. Tone matters so much, so I use simplistic smileys (never the clip art ones, those are hideous!) to help convey the mood I want and to make the conversation more casual.


----------



## Hanaseru (May 29, 2013)

I'm an INFJ, and in casual conversion, I use a lot of random s or o_os or things like that


----------



## Sneaking (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm INTP and I usually match my smiley usage to whoever I'm talking to. In forum posts, I don't tend to use them at all. (This post being the exception, of course.)

I favour:



):
:'(
)':

;P
:c
c:

;D
:v
:O
:|
^_^
^^
ಠ_ಠ
;_;


----------

